# MANAUS-BRAZIL (AMAZONIA)



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

MANUAS -BRAZIL
Manaus is a city in Brazil, the capital of the state of Amazonas. It is situated at the confluence of the Negro and Solimões rivers. It is the most populous city of Amazonas, according to the statistics of Brazilian Institute of Geography and Statistics, and is a popular ecotourist destination. Manaus belongs to mesoregion Center Amazonense and microregion Manaus. It is located in northern Brazil, 1,932 kilometers (1,200 miles) from the federal capital, Brasília.

photos :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1046673&page=2
























Imagens de MaoCity:

1- Começando com a Ponta Negra:










2-










3-










4- Vista perto da Ponta negra para a Ponte Manaus-Iranduba:










5- Pilar Central:










6-










7- Trecho mais próximo de Iranduba da ponte:










8- Condomínio fechado bem próximo a orla da Ponta Negra:










9-










10-











12- Indo para a Zona centro-sul de Manaus:










13- Ainda na mesma zona, parque dos Bilhares, condomínio Maria da Fé ao centro e Zona Oeste ao fundo.










14- Millenium Center:










15-










16- 










17- Vieiralves, bairro nessa mesma zona:










18-










19- Viaduto Miguel Arraes:










20- Skyline visto desse viaduto:










21- Av. Mário Ypiranga (ou Av. Recife):










22- Nessa mesma avenida:










23- Parque 10:










24- Adrianópolis:










25-










26- Skyline de Manaus :banana: :










27- Densidade de prédios?! :










28- Perto do Passeio do Mindu:










29- Aleixo, ainda no Centro-Sul, numa região que chamam de Morada do Sol:










30- 










31- Perto do Manaura Shopping:










32- Frente do Manaura Shopping:










33- Não se esquecendo do Centro, Prédio da Receita Federal:










34- Av. Eduardo Ribeiro:











37- 










38- Ao fundo, Transatlântico ancorado no porto de Manaus:











39- Voltando para a Ponta Negra:










40- Condomínio Riviera da Ponta Negra, um pouco mais longe da orla:










41- Noite de Reveillon na Ponta Negra (parece uma cidade do sudeste asiático :nuts :










42- Fogos (Esse ano achei que teve poucos fogos de artifício):










43- Em compensação, o destaque do ano novo foi para a ponte, ainda não concluída:




























*Essas três últimas fotos são do blog Chico Batata -
http://chicobatata.blogspot.com/2009/12/blog-post.html


Imagens de IvoTrindade:

44-Adrianópolis:










45-










46-










47- Close nesse prédio, o Barão da Vila:










48- Morada do Sol:










49-










50-










51- Parque 10:










51- De volta ao Adrianópolis:










52- Manaura Shopping e skyline crescente do Adrianópolis:










53- Panorâmica:










54- Millenium Center e arredores:










55- Enorme igreja Universal na Av. Torquato Tapajós uke: :










56- Felizmente, existe igrejas simples e bonitas, que cumprem a sua função sem megalomanias: 












59- Cruzeiro ancorado no porto:












62- Algum lugar no centro:










63- Palácio do Rio Negro, ainda no centro:










64- 










65- 










66-Atrás do Palácio está o Parque Senador Jeferson Péres:










67- Esse parque é um dos projetos de revitalização do centro de Manaus: 










68- Antes, há uns 4 anos atrás, essa região era cheia de favela e era uma parte esquecida da cidade:










69- Esse e outros parques estão revitalizando aos poucos o Centro de Manaus, um centro degradado pela própria população:










70-










71-










72-










73-


















[/QUOTE]












"Descendo a Maceió, sentido parque 10:











Entrando no passeio do Mindu:











Passeio do Mindu com skyline em crescimento:











Residencial Smile Passeio do Mindu:











Rua paralela ao passeio do Mindu. Skyline em rápido crescimento":








[/QUOTE]

*
Passeio pelo centro da Metrópole da Amazônia [ MANAUS ]​*
*
01) Imagem Noturna do Centro de Manaus ( Autoria NatassyanFran)





















03)Imagem, do Centro de Manaus (Crédito :JorgeBrazil)










06)Vista do alto . Av Getúlio Vargas (Crédito : JorgeBrazil)









07)(Crédito : JorgeBrazil)










08)(Crédito : JorgeBrazil)










09)(Crédito : JorgeBrazil)










12) Antigo Hotel Amazonas (Crédito :NatassyanFran)










13) Beneficente portuguesa










14)










16)AmazonBus Estacionado no Largo São Sebastião (Crédito :NatassyanFran)










17)Amazon Bus (Crédito:NatassyanFran)











18)Amazon Bus em uma das ruas do centro de Manaus










19) Imagem de frente do AmazonBus (Crédito: NatassyanFran)










20) imagem da lateral do AmazonBus (Crédito :NatassyanFran)










21)










22)










23) Teatro Chaminé (Crédito :JorgeBrazil)










24-Muro da Cadeia pública Raimundo Vidal Pessoa(Crédito:JorgeBrazil)










25) Casarões Antigos no Centro










26)











27)










28)











30) Largo de São Sebastião










31) 










32)










33)Igreja São Sebastião / vista a partir do Teatro Amazonas










34)Igreja de São Sebastião












35) Noturna da Igreja de São Sebastião










36) Imagem de Jesus cristo na Igreja de São Sebastião










37) Noturna do Palacete Provincial










38)Noturna do Teatro Amazonas










40) Imagem do interior do Teatro Amazonas










41) palco de apresentações do Teatro Amazonas










42) No Teatro Amazonas ,foto interna (Crédito : Perry st )










43 (Autor :Abrazillion)











45) Relógio Municipal de Manaus










46)Catedral de Manaus Nossa Senhora da Conceição










48) Outra imagem Noturna do Centro Manauara










49)










50) Porto Flutuante de Manaus 










51) 










52)









53) Ponte Férrea Benjamim Constant










54) Parque Cultural Jefferson Peres










55) Parque Jefferson Peres 










56)Monumento no Parque Jefferson Peres 










58) Av Getúlio Vargas 










59) (Credito /JorgeBrazil)







*[/QUOTE]












PHOTO:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000263


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

PHOTOS :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=850818




01 )Esse é o Palacete Provincial ,arquitetura antiga da época da borracha ,era o antigo comando da Polícia Militar









02) Praça Heliodoro Balbi totalmente restaurada









03) Jardins da Praça que fica localizada no ...Rua José de paranaguá ,Av . 7 setembro e Floriano Peixoto









04) Praça Heliodoro Balbi









05) Monumento na Praça Heliodor Balbi









06) Placa 









07) mais outra da praça Heliodoro Balbi









08) Chafariz da praça ..a noite na inauguração









09) Nova praça totalmente recuperada









10) Acesso ao ponto central da Praça









11) Olha so a linda praça de Manaus









12) Detalhes sinuosos da praça , um passeio na inauguração ..









13) Palacete provincial e os jardins da Praça Heliodoro Balbi 









14) Uma visão da praça para a Rua José de Paranaguá ...









15) não é bonita ?? ou não ..









16) Heliodoro Balbi e o Palacete Provincial









17) Detalhes da praça









18) Aqui fica o Chafariz que é ligado junto com as luzes no dias de Sábado ( Show das águas ) 









19) Monumento na Praça









20 )Foto aérea do Porto de Manaus









21) Foto Aérea do Centro de Manaus









22) Calçada da praça são sebastião ...a antiga estação do bondinho 









23 ) Colégio Estadual Dom Pedro II fica localizado em frente para um dos lados da praça que fica na ..Av Sete setembro ( Centro )









24) Monumento de Cândido Mariano









25) Esquina da Av Sete de sstembro com Av Getúlio Vargas no detalhe temos as Lojas Americanas









26) Ponte Metálica Benjamim Constant (Antes estava degradada ,o aspecto era aterrador e de um total abandono ) atualmente ela está assim ,recuperada 









27) Ponte Benjamim Constant (Totalmente revitalizada )









28) Inauguração da Ponte Benjamim Constant -Av sete setembro 









29) Festa na Inauguração da ponte que fo fundada e 1892









30) Av Sete Setembro









31) Av Getúlio Vargas







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Impressive!...And just in case information for all foreigners: This is the sole Brazilian metropolis in the midst of the Amazon rain forest. Even Belem is outside it.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good job! Excelente trabalho :applause: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, great photos from this city


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Magnificent Manaus! Hard to believe from some of these photos that this beautiful city is smack bang in the heart of the Amazon rain forest! 

Great thread! Thanks:cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

A metropolis in a middle of a huge jungle!


----------



## RenatoSayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep going. Manaus is impressive!


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

fotos muito boas, mas muitos para uma única página, uma pergunta? Quais são esses fóruns que são au lado do estádio?


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing that such a large city could stand in the middle of the rainforest!!!! i think it looks like a very nice and interesting place to visit.


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

new photos !!!

photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=941864


60) Imagem Aérea da Ponta Negra











64)







[/QUOTE]

*03) Av Coronel Teixeira










04) A principal Avenida é a Coronel Teixeira (Antiga Avenida Ponta Negra )










05) Começo do Calçadão e aqui fica bem próximo do Inicio da Avenida do Turismo 










06 ) Chegando na ponta negra[









07) Sinalização Horizontal e o novo recapeamento Asfáltico da Avenida Cornel Teixeira


















08)









09) Avenida Coronel Teixeira - 










10 )










11)









12)









13)









14) É um Bairro de grande valorização Imobiliária









15)









16 ) Verticalização









17) Muitos prédios na Ponta fazem do Bairro um dos mais denso da Cidade de Manaus










18)










20)Dessa Parte do Calçadão fica quase em frente as escadarias do anfiteatro da Ponta Negra









21)













25)









26)Calçadao , e mais na frente um ponto de parada de ônibus .









27) Calçadão ..










28) Calçadão









29 ) Vendo o Calçadão a partir da Av Coronel Teixeira - 









30)









31) Mais uma do Calçadão da Ponta Negra , mais um Ângulo diferente









32)












34)









35) La embaixo dá pra ver a praia ( Foto tirada na época da vazante ,no seu auge )









36)










37)









38)










41)










Logo após do calçadão , o gramado e a Orla da Praia mais em Baixo










42) Praça na Ponta Negra - recebeu no final do ano passado obras de revitalização










43)









44) Arborização da praça que fica na Ponta negra 









45)










46)































48)











PRAIA DA PONTA NEGRA

50) Imagem do Rio Negro a partir da orla da praia









51) Majestoso Rio Negro - em Frente a Praia da Ponta Negra









52) Praia da Ponta Negra










55) Foto Tirada no final de 2008 - Era exatamente em um dos Bares que ficam na Orla da Praia ´









56) Orla da Praia da Ponta Negra e o grande Rio Negro









57) Barco veleiro no Rio Negro em frente da Praia da Ponta Negra










59) Bela Praia 















































































*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

YAY!! I was hoping for some new photos of Manaus! 

Thanks Di-brazil :cheers:


----------



## mike_5555 (Apr 2, 2009)

HELLO! can someone reply to my question: I've noticed that Brazil has many high residential buldings.....is this the way the majority lives? and, I'm the only one who thinks that this type of buldings, with their facades, are characteristic to this country? (i've never seen this style in other areas)


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

mike_5555 said:


> HELLO! can someone reply to my question: I've noticed that Brazil has many high residential buldings.....is this the way the majority lives? and, I'm the only one who thinks that this type of buldings, with their facades, are characteristic to this country? (i've never seen this style in other areas)


I don't know, but I think it is characteristic of sub-tropical, tropical and mediterranean countries ( Spain, Portugal, Italy, Greece, for example, have a lot of this type of buildings). You find buildings like those in Colombia, Uruguai, Argentina and in many other Latin American countries. But I would dare to say that the majority of Brazilian population live in houses, even in our greatest cities...houses with gardens and some backyard are very common in Brazil


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

edit


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

editedd


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

next..


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

nextt..............


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys !!!

New Images

Welcome 

























































































































































































































































































por Paula Nascimento


----------

